# Diy eliquid



## jaquesjvv (26/2/16)

Which eliquid concentrate brand is the most spot on the flavour name

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (26/2/16)

Pineapple fa


----------



## earlq135 (27/2/16)

Where do u get that @Nightwalker ? 

sent from my Sony Z5


----------



## rogue zombie (27/2/16)

The only Flavour Art flavours i dont like is their Strawberry.

I prefer TFA's ones.

All available from www.valleyvapour.co.za


----------



## rogue zombie (27/2/16)

Very difficult to say which are most realistic - most are in a way really, but as I said FA flavours really impress. I think its a brilliant brand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## earlq135 (27/2/16)

Thanx guys we baught atomixvapes fruit circles but it really doesn't tastr like much..... Though it was our first ever mix as well 

sent from my brain


----------



## rogue zombie (27/2/16)

earlq135 said:


> Thanx guys we baught atomixvapes fruit circles but it really doesn't tastr like much..... Though it was our first ever mix as well
> 
> sent from my brain


It may need a steep. 
What percentage did you make it at?


----------



## earlq135 (27/2/16)

We left it in a dark cupboard for a week and we used 10% flavor @rogue zombie

sent from my brain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (28/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Very difficult to say which are most realistic - most are in a way really, but as I said FA flavours really impress. I think its a brilliant brand.


to add they are much more concentrated so you use less than TFA/CAP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

